# Bosch 4100 Table Saw Dado



## WayneMac (Apr 9, 2014)

I just bought the referenced table saw intending to use it for dadoing. I have a stacked dado set and have ordered the dado insert which will include the dado washer. However, in checking out the setup for dados, I find that the riving fence will not retract below the table and sticks up about 3/4 inch at it's lowest position. I'd be happy to remove it if necessary and if I knew how. Anybody else faced this problem and how did you work it out?

Wayne


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Wayne, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!
Sorry I can't help you I'm not familiar with that piece of equipment


----------



## WayneMac (Apr 9, 2014)

*Foolish Question*

I feel so foolish. I've been working with my Shopsmith table saw (Tilting Table) to now and just wasn't used to this tool. Anyway, a slap-myself-in-the-face moment when I went to see a display model at Lowes and the riving knife was below table level. Well, shucks, it moves up and down with the blade. Who'd have thought?

I guess this is a pretty good way to introduce myself to the community by eating a little crow.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome, Wayne; no need to be embarrassed ...we've all had those revelatory moments. They just come more frequently now!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It may move up and down with the blade but is it designed to work with a 10" blade? If it is it may still stick up too much for a dado set. I am not familiar with that model either but I would take the insert out and see if I can see if it is attached with bolts as I suspect it may be.


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

I have heard alot about this tool and get a feedback that it is one of the most used tool in furniture industry. Is it correct ??


----------

